# Schwinn Stingray $88



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I couldn't believe it either. I was lookin at the Walmart ad and right in the toys it has a repo blue Stingray for $88 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I dont think the Stingray is worth killing yourself for. In other words it ain't worth getting in line at midnight for. They have a 42" plasma or LCD TV for $800 that people will be going for and a 32" plasma for like $500. I'm sure they'll probably have a few of the bikes but I don't know if people will go crazy for them. I'd probably wait until 10 min after they open to get in there.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2007, 09:47 AM~9272972
> *I dont think the Stingray is worth killing yourself for.  In other words it ain't worth getting in line at midnight for.  They have a 42" plasma or LCD TV for $800 that people will be going for and a 32" plasma for like $500.  I'm sure they'll probably have a few of the bikes but I don't know if people will go crazy for them.  I'd probably wait until 10 min after they open to get in there.
> *


cool,cool!!

walmart has a $29 bike that every one will be going for!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

To me the stingray will be the best deal. I mean $88 and its a good looking bike. I just wonder how the quality is going to be, if its just as good as the other repos they've done in the past or if they went down in quality. The seat in the pic looked blue with the S and stripes so that's different


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2007, 10:06 AM~9273030
> *To me the stingray will be the best deal.  I mean $88 and its a good looking bike.  I just wonder how the quality is going to be, if its just as good as the other repos they've done in the past or if they went down in quality.  The seat in the pic looked blue with the S and stripes so that's different
> *


i think the only peeps that would go for one is peeps who know what it is....

it will take older folks back...they pockets going for the 29 dollar one! sure they will be plaenty and not to rush for it..... just might have to scoop one up :cheesy:

link to the scwhinn

http://walmart.richfx.com.edgesuite.net/ca...79423&zip=79423


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

seen this the other day, not gonna be an early bird. if they have them cool, if not no biggie. be nice to pick up a couple of them.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

ima get one...........at least!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm wondering if I should wait like an idiot at 1 AM or just stroll up at 5 AM and storm the door like some people do.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2007, 12:59 PM~9275433
> *I'm wondering if I should wait like an idiot at 1 AM or just stroll up at 5 AM and storm the door like some people do.
> *


STROLL UP AT 5AM, CUT IN LINE, LET US KNOW HOW IT WORKED OUT FOR YOU :biggrin: OH BE SURE TO TAKE PICS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 22 2007, 12:00 AM~9275448
> *STROLL UP AT 5AM, CUT IN LINE, LET US KNOW HOW IT WORKED OUT FOR YOU :biggrin:  OH BE SURE TO TAKE PICS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


People do that every year bro. I'm just thinkin its a bicycle, everyone will be goign for electronics que no? :dunno: so its not worth sitting your ass in the cold for 4 hours.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i seen that stingray i was like :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 22 2007, 12:10 AM~9275531
> *yea i seen that stingray i was like  :0
> *


might be worth getting 2 of them. something keeps telling me these may be lower quality than the other repo ones. I mean $88? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i was going to get one for my little boy :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Pics


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 22 2007, 12:17 AM~9275587
> *Pics
> *


http://walmart.richfx.com.edgesuite.net/ca...79423&zip=79423


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2007, 01:07 PM~9275498
> *People do that every year bro.  I'm just thinkin its a bicycle, everyone will be goign for electronics que no? :dunno:  so its not worth sitting your ass in the cold for 4 hours.
> *



YOU SUCK :angry: IT WAS A JOKE I WAS HOPING YOU WOULD DO IT, AND CUT IN FRONT OF A BIG BLACK GUY AND HE WOULD KNOCK YOU OUT OR SOMETHING :biggrin: YEAH IM NOT GETTING MY ASS UP AT THE CRACK OF DAWN FOR A REPOP BIKE. BUT IF THERES PLENTY THERE WHEN I SHOW UP ILL GRAB A COUPLE.

YEAH MOST PEOPLE WANT ELECTRONICS SHIT ANYWAYS AND HOME FURNISHINGS.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Well My mom is getting up. So she will be getting it for me. I gave here the money


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

i gotta check walmart over here if they have it.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

pics?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

last year they had all kinds of things on sale people were going for, there's nothing this year to fight over. I mean yeah the 42" plasma for $800 is sweet but each store only carries 5 or less of those anyway. I remember last year they only got 3 of those in and I think that was the year of the $400 laptop that they only got 25 in so they really rip you off on the high end items because they dont get a lot in ya know.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

sting ray isnt on the website


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 21 2007, 06:07 PM~9276774
> *sting ray isnt on the website
> *


the link tony put up and it is page 22 or something like that


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 21 2007, 04:14 PM~9276812
> *the link tony put up and it is page 22 or something like that
> *


 :0 my bad i dont think they have it at my local walmart


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2007, 01:59 PM~9275433
> *I'm wondering if I should wait like an idiot at 1 AM or just stroll up at 5 AM and storm the door like some people do.
> *


tony we are ROLLERZ ONLY , we dont wait in line


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think its not worth getting. The springer fork looks like a stock one. The handlebars are streight and the seat looks like a waste too. I cant tell what the crank and sprocket look like but there just going to be the cheap versions too. The chainguard is going to be one of those flimsy bent up pieces of metal that doesnt resemble a real schwinn chain guard. All I would be left with is a frame that is obviously different then a real schwinn. I would rather go on ebay and pick up a frame to start a project. Im sure its ok for riding around but nothing more then an over priced project starter. It makes me wonder how many of these were going to see at the shows showing up as originals...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

how many of them will end up on ebay advertized as real schwinns?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 21 2007, 08:12 PM~9277204
> *I think its not worth getting. The springer fork looks like a stock one. The handlebars are streight and the seat looks like a waste too. I cant tell what the crank and sprocket look like but there just going to be the cheap versions too. The chainguard is going to be one of those flimsy bent up pieces of metal that doesnt resemble a real schwinn chain guard. All I would be left with is a frame that is obviously different then a real schwinn. I would rather go on ebay and pick up a frame to start a project. Im sure its ok for riding around but nothing more then an over priced project starter. It makes me wonder how many of these were going to see at the shows showing up as originals...
> *


if your going to get a repro make sure its a og schwinn repro and not a pacific repro.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 21 2007, 06:51 PM~9277483
> *if your going to get a repro make sure its a og schwinn repro and not a pacific repro.
> *


I rather not buy something called a repro.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2007, 02:07 PM~9275498
> *People do that every year bro.  I'm just thinkin its a bicycle, everyone will be goign for electronics que no? :dunno:  so its not worth sitting your ass in the cold for 4 hours.
> *


walmarts open 24 hours :twak: ....i work their in the back and havent seen them yet. they might git them tommrow but i bet i could git one if i really wanted one. but knowing that every black friday i've wanted sompthing and have gone to git it it was gone when i got their


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

sold out


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i just got one. pretty damn nice. looks original in every way.. store by me has 10 left. any one want one????????????????????//


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2007, 09:59 AM~9286892
> *i just got one. pretty damn nice. looks original in every way.. store by me has 10 left. any one want one????????????????????//
> *


pic


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

they already on ebay for 199 plus shipping


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

if you want one let me know now i do pay pal


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2007, 10:45 AM~9287071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like crap, seat is nice though.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

lookd good in person. just cuz you cant have one dontget mad :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2007, 10:49 AM~9287095
> *lookd good in person.  just cuz you cant have one dontget mad :biggrin:
> *


naw homie i aint mad ill stick wit OG's :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 23 2007, 08:51 AM~9287104
> *naw homie i aint mad  ill stick wit OG's  :biggrin:
> *


i know im jus playin wit ya its a good bike for the kids to cruise around though for the price


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

good bike to sell elsewhere then usa, where people don't care about what it is


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2007, 10:53 AM~9287110
> *i know im jus playin wit ya  its a good bike for the kids to cruise around though for the price
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

wal-mart by me didnt have any at all  are they only in blue?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 23 2007, 11:01 AM~9287144
> *wal-mart by me didnt have any at all  are they only in blue?
> *


they come in different colors


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

does wal-mart have the radio flyer tricycles?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im glad I didnt get one.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 23 2007, 11:23 AM~9287216
> *does wal-mart have the radio flyer tricycles?
> *


they do here


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2007, 11:21 AM~9287402
> *they do here
> *


 :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2007, 10:19 AM~9287395
> *Im glad I didnt get one.
> *


U WOULD?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 23 2007, 10:47 AM~9287517
> *U WOULD?
> *


not


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 23 2007, 08:01 AM~9287144
> *wal-mart by me didnt have any at all  are they only in blue?
> *


x2


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

just got a call from my wife and she says that she found 4 so I told her to pick me up a blue one and a red one


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2007, 10:54 AM~9287546
> *not
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This pic is really depressing. Look how they just weld the top and lower tubes to the head tube. They dont blend them in anymore so you get that really nice curve. :thumbsdown:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2007, 01:14 PM~9287634
> *This pic is really depressing. Look how they just weld the top and lower tubes to the head tube. They dont blend them in anymore so you get that really nice curve.  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a china made frame, what you expect.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 23 2007, 11:20 AM~9287668
> *thats a china made frame, what you expect.
> *


FUCK CHINA!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 23 2007, 12:20 PM~9287668
> *thats a china made frame, what you expect.
> *


 :0, yall havent heard...... the frame has lead in it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Can you post better / close ups of the Tires please.
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I had one in my buggy. looked at the welds and put it back. not my style


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I wish i could of had one just for cruisin around the streets


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 23 2007, 09:01 AM~9287144
> *wal-mart by me didnt have any at all  are they only in blue?
> *



only in green over here


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i can get blue black and green


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

went today saw like 8 of them no body was buyin them but they made from pacific but they still suposevly schwinn certified
clors are black blue green and ther was a red but i woulnd really buy it the sissybar is wack china forks , pedals are crap , sproket is the worst it dont really look like og , atleast the crank is mang


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

i bought one :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

you kno wats its good price for 88 buks cus its niec n shit but its still a big disapointment i woulnd get one but hey i kno some ppls will and they can enjoy them hoes


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

they are only 100 a piece. simply pocket change


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

shit take it to show. i bet you can fool the judges into thinking its a restored original


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

HONESTLY FOR THE PRICE YOU CANT BEAT IT SURE ITS MADE IN CHINA AND PROBABLLY HAS SHITTY CHROME. BUT I CAN GUARENTEE YOU THAT YOUR NOT GOING TO GET AN ORIGINAL FOR THAT PRICE HELL EVEN THE REPROS AT SCHWINN SHOPS GO FOR LIKE 4-5OO AROUND HERE IM GOONA SHOP AROUND FOR ONE I THINK IT WOULD LOOK NICE IN MY COLLECTION THATS ALL I WOULDNT TAKE IT TO A SHOW OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

man i just came from el paso well east ep damn thers all of them thers like 20 fuken bikes there and all the colors avalable haha i was just laughin my ass of


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

reguarless if its a pacific repro it is what it is a schwinn and not a tywan pice of you know what that every one has out there for those luky people that have the og shit great but in this time and age its the next best thing for our kids to trash after all building bikes is a kid hobby and not an adult hobby those adults that build bikes adn enter them in shows are just taking the fun away from the kids. kids for bikes adults for cars.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Not bad for $88. Didn't see any around here though.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

i finally found some scored a green and black one. the blue one was all scratched. nothing like an og schwinn but just to have as a rider its cool.

these people are crazy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Stingray-bicyc...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Stingray-bicyc...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-in-box-green-Schwi...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

OK...i couldn't resist...I jus got back from Walmart and picked up a Metallic Green one.

After getting it home and opening the box I am quite pleased.
:biggrin: 

Great Rider. I'm gonna upgrade mine by changing out the sprocket, sissybar, gooseneck, fender braces and Whitewall tires.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> I think its not worth getting. The springer fork looks like a stock one. The handlebars are streight and the seat looks like a waste too. I cant tell what the crank and sprocket look like but there just going to be the cheap versions too. The chainguard is going to be one of those flimsy bent up pieces of metal that doesnt resemble a real schwinn chain guard. All I would be left with is a frame that is obviously different then a real schwinn. I would rather go on ebay and pick up a frame to start a project. Im sure its ok for riding around but nothing more then an over priced project starter. It makes me wonder how many of these were going to see at the shows showing up as originals...


Hater



> how many of them will end up on ebay advertized as real schwinns?


http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-BIKE-Schwinn-Sting...1QQcmdZViewItem

Yep. I told the guy "These are very nice, in fact Walmart in my town still has them for $88  " hahahaha



> if your going to get a repro make sure its a og schwinn repro and not a pacific repro.


Yes its a pacific repro but still looks good to me :dunno:



> walmarts open 24 hours :twak: ....i work their in the back and havent seen them yet. they might git them tommrow but i bet i could git one if i really wanted one. but knowing that every black friday i've wanted sompthing and have gone to git it it was gone when i got their


They closed Thanksgiving.



> i just got one. pretty damn nice. looks original in every way.. store by me has 10 left. any one want one????????????????????//


x2 there's still 14 at the Walmart out here



> looks like crap, seat is nice though.


Why does it look like crap? If you nitpick everything on there then ok but overall its a nice looking bike. I am not impressed with the crown or sprocket but the rest looks good :thumbsup:



> lookd good in person. just cuz you cant have one dontget mad :biggrin:


x2



> wal-mart by me didnt have any at all  are they only in blue?


I only saw them in blue at the walmart out here 



> they come in different colors


Not near me 



> does wal-mart have the radio flyer tricycles?


Try Target, Ace hardware, and even Home Depot



> only in green over here





> you kno wats its good price for 88 buks cus its niec n shit but its still a big disapointment i woulnd get one but hey i kno some ppls will and they can enjoy them hoes


For $88 its a disapointment? :dunno: 



> they are only 100 a piece. simply pocket change


$94 with tax :biggrin: 



> shit take it to show. i bet you can fool the judges into thinking its a restored original


Tru dat how many people took Bratz bikes stock out of the box to shows? :roflmao:



> HONESTLY FOR THE PRICE YOU CANT BEAT IT SURE ITS MADE IN CHINA AND PROBABLLY HAS SHITTY CHROME. BUT I CAN GUARENTEE YOU THAT YOUR NOT *GOING TO GET AN ORIGINAL FOR THAT PRICE HELL EVEN THE REPROS AT SCHWINN SHOPS GO FOR LIKE 4-5OO AROUND HERE IM GOONA SHOP AROUND FOR ONE I THINK IT WOULD LOOK NICE IN MY COLLECTION THATS ALL I WOULDNT TAKE IT TO A SHOW OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT*


x2 :thumbsup:



> man i just came from el paso well east ep damn thers all of them thers like 20 fuken bikes there and all the colors avalable haha i was just laughin my ass of


Crazy, only in blue over at the one by me 



> i finally found some scored a green and black one. the blue one was all scratched. nothing like an og schwinn but just to have as a rider its cool.
> 
> these people are crazy.
> 
> ...


Sad :nosad:



> OK...i couldn't resist...I jus got back from Walmart and picked up a Metallic Green one.
> 
> After getting it home and opening the box I am quite pleased.
> :biggrin:
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Ya guys see there ya go the Schwin expert has spoken, they're a good deal, nice bike good price and a cool rider :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

OK here is mine. I really don't like the Sprocket I will change that with a same size Lucky 7 one. I am going to make the sissybar longer too. Have to dig up the whitewall tires too.

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 24 2007, 10:43 AM~9292692
> *OK here is mine. I really don't like the Sprocket I will change that with a same size Lucky 7 one. I am going to make the sissybar longer too. Have to dig up the whitewall tires too.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


I agree. How is the quality of the chainguard? I haven't put mine together yet  Also I'm not into the brushed aluminum finish of the gooseneck , I would probably chrome that 

I can't believe how many people are tryin to sell these on Ebay for $200 and $210 :uh:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 24 2007, 02:08 AM~9292783
> *I agree.  How is the quality of the chainguard?  I haven't put mine together yet   Also I'm not into the brushed aluminum finish of the gooseneck , I would probably chrome that
> 
> I can't believe how many people are tryin to sell these on Ebay for $200 and $210  :uh:
> *



The chainguard is good its the Fukn sprocket that I really dont like. Gonna ride it tomorrow :biggrin:

Oh yeah and another thing I added was the Schwinn round "Quality" decal. It really needs that to finish off the OG Schwinn look!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 24 2007, 11:20 AM~9292833
> *The chainguard is good its the Fukn sprocket that I really dont like. Gonna ride it tomorrow  :biggrin:
> 
> Oh yeah and another thing I added was the Schwinn round "Quality" decal. It really needs that to finish off the OG Schwinn look!
> *


You got a closeup of the sprocket? :dunno:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 24 2007, 02:24 AM~9292837
> *You got a closeup of the sprocket? :dunno:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 24 2007, 01:08 AM~9292783
> *I agree.  How is the quality of the chainguard?  I haven't put mine together yet   Also I'm not into the brushed aluminum finish of the gooseneck , I would probably chrome that
> 
> I can't believe how many people are tryin to sell these on Ebay for $200 and $210  :uh:
> *


The chainguard is the same thing as all the other taiwan frames. Just cheap as hell. The sprocket is worse. It looks like they tried to copy an old sprocket but it looks like shit.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2007, 01:29 AM~9292854
> *The chainguard is the same thing as all the other taiwan frames. Just cheap as hell. The sprocket is worse. It looks like they tried to copy an old sprocket but it looks like shit.
> *


dawg when i got o sac next month ill bring you one. it will be ok


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I bought one last night but hadent had a chance to git it put together yet. i'll git pic.'s when i do put it together


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i think it is a perfect bike to start a lowrider build with. the only thing is the chainguard mounts arent standard so u will have to stick with the original chainguard. but for the price u get a lot of parts. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

what color kandy should i paint it? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2007, 03:35 PM~9294898
> *what color kandy should i paint it? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


why u want to repaint it? :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

BURPLE


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

rellow


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> why u want to repaint it? :0
> [/quot
> because i can


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 23 2007, 10:57 PM~9292210
> *OK...i couldn't resist...I jus got back from Walmart and picked up a Metallic Green one.
> 
> After getting it home and opening the box I am quite pleased.
> ...



lol me either i got the black one, i was at the hospital with my new born and still got my hands on one :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

funny how many people talkin shit one day and the next sayin i got one


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I really wanted one and went up to get it. I saw it and was not feeling it. I got tomany damn bikes as it is.LOL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

its not a show bike outa the box but its good to fuck around with or a kids first bike


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> its not a show bike outa the box but its good to fuck around with or a kids first bike
> [/quote
> 
> id paint it candy tangarine orange and gold plate all the chrome and use it for your display to show off your work


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> > its not a show bike outa the box but its good to fuck around with or a kids first bike
> > [/quote
> >
> > id paint it candy tangarine orange and gold plate all the chrome and use it for your display to show off your work
> ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2007, 03:38 PM~9295209
> *good idea homie
> *


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 24 2007, 03:56 PM~9294993
> *lol me either i got the black one, i was at the hospital with my new born and still got my hands on one :biggrin:
> *


C O N G R A T S on the baby!!!

Boy or Girl??? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2007, 08:45 AM~9287071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 24 2007, 03:46 PM~9295252
> *C O N G R A T S on the baby!!!
> 
> Boy or Girl??? :biggrin:
> *


Girl


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

maybe gold plate it

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2007, 04:50 PM~9295287
> *im gonna callmine blue light special
> *


LOL good name


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2007, 04:19 PM~9295455
> *LOL good name
> *


ima trademark it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I think wal mart did that.hahaha


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2007, 07:21 PM~9295776
> *I think wal mart did that.hahaha
> *


naw kmart did :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yea walmart is the rollback price with the lil happyface


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

man, wish I had $88 to blow. I dont care what anyone thinks. I agree with schwinn66, you get a lot for your money, and only a couple of peices are shitty (I agree on the gay lookin sproket). all in all, its a nice start for a bondo frame or just a decent street cruiser. 

hell, some bent forks, 144's and a couple of other parts and it would look really good imho


----------



## bigskiohio (Nov 25, 2007)

do the wal mart stingrays come with the rear struts like the green one above?
Btw I picked two up green and black .been wanting two for my boys for 3 or four years ,even built a clone. Have not opened the boxes yet but i cant wait for the week before christmas. Glad to find copies for 88.00. My boys hate the new mountain bikes and seats, they are going to love these christmas morning. No way could i afford two originals or repros at 400.00. Any suggestions or tips on assembly would be appreciated.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigskiohio_@Nov 24 2007, 10:21 PM~9297718
> *do the wal mart stingrays come with the rear struts like the green one above?
> Btw I picked two up green and black .been wanting two for my boys for 3 or four years ,even built a clone.  Have not opened the boxes yet but i cant wait for the week before christmas. Glad to find copies for 88.00. My boys hate the new mountain bikes and seats, they are going to love these christmas morning. No way could i afford two originals or repros at 400.00. Any suggestions or tips  on assembly would be appreciated.
> *


if you cant figure it out you need to return them


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigskiohio (Nov 25, 2007)

Man I'm a journeyman machinist i will know more than you wannabe
lowrider will ever know. dont need any replies from peeons.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigskiohio_@Nov 24 2007, 11:46 PM~9297920
> *Man I'm a journeyman machinist i will know more than you wannabe
> lowrider will ever know.  dont need any replies from peeons.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigskiohio_@Nov 25 2007, 12:46 AM~9297920
> *Man I'm a journeyman machinist i will know more than you wannabe
> lowrider will ever know.  dont need any replies from peeons.
> *


your the one askin for tips on how to assemble a bike homie.....you left yourself wide open for that comment......



thought it was pretty funny, in my opinion....


and btw.....my bROther John is far from a peeon, so shut the fuck up and go read the fuckin assembly instructions for your bike noob...... :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigskiohio_@Nov 24 2007, 09:46 PM~9297920
> *Man I'm a journeyman machinist i will know more than you wannabe
> lowrider will ever know.  dont need any replies from peeons.
> *


then why are you asking how to assemble them cocky ass noob :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 24 2007, 09:43 PM~9297900
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i want one just to fuck around with  but no money. whos wants to get me one for christmas! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigskiohio_@Nov 24 2007, 10:46 PM~9297920
> *Man I'm a journeyman machinist i will know more than you wannabe
> lowrider will ever know.  dont need any replies from peeons.
> *


dawg you dont even wanna go ther with me you would shit if you seen some of the shit ive built


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My homie just bought one. Im going to go check it out tomorrow.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigskiohio_@Nov 25 2007, 03:46 PM~9297920
> *Man I'm a journeyman machinist i will know more than you wannabe
> lowrider will ever know.  dont need any replies from peeons.
> *


wow :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i got mine put together yesterday but didnt git but 2 pic.'s. because it was raining and i was working in a tight space(grage full of junk). it was also cold out so mabey tommrow i can git more pic.'s and post what i have


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2007, 01:21 AM~9298561
> *My homie just bought one. Im going to go check it out tomorrow.
> *


your gonna get one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm selling my frame. PM me if interested :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

what frame pics?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2007, 06:41 AM~9298945
> *your gonna get one :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe all you guys forgot but I got an OG 20" 1964 Schwinn with the original chainguard, sprocket, crank and alot of hardware. Mine also has an original 20" springer fork on it so no I wont be getting one of these. :nono: Shit, if we can work out a deal or something I will let you paint it for me.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2007, 11:08 AM~9299821
> *Maybe all you guys forgot but I got an OG 20" 1964 Schwinn with the original chainguard, sprocket, crank and alot of hardware. Mine also has an original 20" springer fork on it so no I wont be getting one of these.  :nono:  Shit, if we can work out a deal or something I will let you paint it for me.
> *


why u hate these bikes so much? we all now its not o.g when we bought them but a nice piece in my collection


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

went to go get it again. my bro talked me out of it.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 25 2007, 12:31 PM~9299939
> *why u hate these bikes so much? we all now its not o.g when we bought them but a nice piece in my collection
> *


hell i am going today to see if they have one or 2 if so i will buy them for the kids :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 25 2007, 11:31 AM~9299939
> *why u hate these bikes so much? we all now its not o.g when we bought them but a nice piece in my collection
> *


I dont know but I kind of see it his way. Im glad that someone out there decided to put out some more repro's of a 20" Schwinn but I dont like the way they came out. Honestly I think there half assed. I remember the ones that came out in the late 90's and I would rather own one of those cause they were made better. Then I remember stuff like this.










The bike isnt really up to Schwinn quality. It reminds me of that saying, "They dont make them like they used to."


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2007, 11:59 AM~9300101
> *I dont know but I kind of see it his way. Im glad that someone out there decided to put out some more repro's of a 20" Schwinn but I dont like the way they came out. Honestly I think there half assed. I remember the ones that came out in the late 90's and I would rather own one of those cause they were made better.  Then I remember stuff like this.
> 
> 
> ...



thats true, they where made half ass  but for 88 bucks i couldnt pass it up :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 25 2007, 12:02 PM~9300120
> *thats true, they where made half ass   but for 88 bucks i couldnt pass it up :biggrin:
> *


Its a good deal homie, no doubt about it. I guess I should be glad that these bikes are out cause now people might appriciate the old stuff you know? It will be good to see more of these Schwinns out instead of stacked up in a garage or shed.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2007, 11:08 AM~9299821
> *Maybe all you guys forgot but I got an OG 20" 1964 Schwinn with the original chainguard, sprocket, crank and alot of hardware. Mine also has an original 20" springer fork on it so no I wont be getting one of these.  :nono:  Shit, if we can work out a deal or something I will let you paint it for me.
> *


YOU will let me paint for you????????????? wtf......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2007, 12:35 PM~9300322
> *YOU will let me paint for you?????????????  wtf......
> *


Let me know when your in town.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2007, 12:40 PM~9300362
> *Let me know when your in town.
> *


no thankx no one lets me paint for them its a privalige to have me paint for someone


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Nov 25 2007, 12:49 PM~9300417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2007, 01:49 PM~9300417
> *no thankx  no one lets me paint for them its a privalige to have me paint for someone
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

it was still raining today so i didnt git any pictures but i took these yesterday


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 25 2007, 02:04 PM~9300874
> *it was still raining today so i didnt git any pictures but i took these yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Should i go back for the 3rd time?lol


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2007, 11:07 AM~9299542
> *what frame pics?
> *


the green one :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 25 2007, 02:14 PM~9300931
> *Should i go back for the 3rd time?lol
> *


 :no:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

those who bought one...were you satisfied with what you got???


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Nov 25 2007, 05:41 PM~9302080
> *those who bought one...were you satisfied with what you got???
> *



:yes:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

man, i went to five walmarts on friday evening just to see if their was still any on display and they were all gone....as a matter of fact the guy in the sporting goods dept at the super walmart told me that just two hours before i got there two old men were practically wrestling for the last one...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 25 2007, 05:56 PM~9302188
> *man, i went to five walmarts on friday evening just to see if their was still any on display and they were all gone....as a matter of fact the guy in the sporting goods dept at the super walmart told me that just two hours before i got there two old men were practically wrestling for the last one...
> *


i got some extras you need one?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2007, 05:57 PM~9302201
> *i got some extras you need one?
> *


let me think about it and ill get back to you on that...i was thinking of getting one to raffle off at our bike show we are planning for spring....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i just got one a little while ago.  i just got it to ride around the neighborhood when i get bored. the only think i might change once in a while is the rims, other than that it's gonna stay as is, it's a really smooth ride and it pops wheelies really smooth


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Nov 25 2007, 02:14 PM~9300931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: very but i plan on swapping some parts and adding some as well


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 25 2007, 05:58 PM~9302213
> *let me think about it and ill get back to you on that...i was thinking of getting one to raffle off at our bike show we are planning for spring....
> *


good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Nov 25 2007, 06:41 PM~9302080
> *those who bought one...were you satisfied with what you got???
> *


i am


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 25 2007, 07:04 PM~9302261
> *i just got one a little while ago.  i just got it to ride around the neighborhood when i get bored.  the only think i might change once in a while is the rims, other than that it's gonna stay as is, it's a really smooth ride and it pops wheelies really smooth
> *



my new daily, hahaha i like the blue one a lot better though  this was the one that was on display but i took it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i just sold one right now for 189 on craigslist :0


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 25 2007, 08:16 PM~9302375
> *my new daily, hahaha   i like the blue one a lot better though   this was the one that was on display but i took it
> 
> 
> ...


OH SNAP HE FINALLY HAS A BIKE :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

there was like 6 on the rack over here..was thinking about picking up 2...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

we still got a hole pallet of them over here when i got mine their was a green one i think two blue ones(one of them was mine) and the rest were black... i had to dig mine out from under the black ones


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 25 2007, 06:16 PM~9302375
> *my new daily, hahaha  i like the blue one a lot better though   this was the one that was on display but i took it
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: noe's black yard beauty


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is my homies. Hes got a whitewall tire for the rear, he just hasnt put it on yet.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I didnt like these brackets. 


















I didnt get a really good look at it but is this welded on?










That goosneck is awful, the hardware is bad :thumbsdown:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

its logic!! what do you want to expect for that price :dunno:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

i picked up a green one today gonna mount it in the nursery with my lowrider bike and then when he or she is old enouh they can cruise it . i slipped up when they released the apple krates im not letting thisone slip by


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 26 2007, 06:22 AM~9303358
> *OH SNAP HE FINALLY HAS A  BIKE :0
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.schwinnbike.com/heritage/showthread.php?t=50996


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

anyone gonna customize theirs?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 27 2007, 01:33 AM~9314635
> *anyone gonna customize theirs?
> *


oh you know this kandy paint gold plating


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Just bought three of them on friday morning. Down here they had the black, blue and green. They ride really smooth and it was like being a kid all over again.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 27 2007, 05:59 PM~9315379
> *Just bought three of them on friday morning. Doen here they had the black, blue and green. They ride really smooth and it was like being a kid all over again.
> *


I could see you putting it together on Black Friday when you walked out the door laughing at the crowd "Damn the TV set I got the bike suckas!" :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

thats what we said. What kinda of ppl rather get bikes than tvs? LOWRIDERS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 27 2007, 07:15 PM~9315796
> *thats what we said. What kinda of ppl rather get bikes than tvs? LOWRIDERS
> *


Tru dat. They still got a stack of them at the Walmart by me but they only got blue in. I wanted the black one


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

down here in tucson they still have the black one.
My parents were" You guys look like a bunch of little kids on christmas"
It was cool to see our kids join in and have fun with us. Good Times!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 27 2007, 08:06 PM~9316071
> *down here in tucson they still have the black one.
> My parents were" You guys look like a bunch of little kids on christmas"
> It was cool to see our kids join in and have fun with us. Good Times!
> *


Haha hell yeah they're cool bikes ya know. Sure people hate and talk crap but ya know these bikes are meant for fun they're not meant for the Schwinn Enthusiast who'll pick at every little detail.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Any truth to these being 50 dollars now!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

i seen then and they look like sh*t ! stick to the OG...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 27 2007, 10:15 AM~9316115
> *Haha  hell yeah they're cool bikes ya know.  Sure people hate and talk crap but ya know these bikes are meant for fun they're not meant for the Schwinn Enthusiast who'll pick at every little detail.
> *


Like me?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 27 2007, 10:45 AM~9316349
> *i seen then and they look like sh*t ! stick to the OG...
> *


X2


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

any body have extras??


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 27 2007, 12:27 PM~9317023
> *any body have extras??
> *


yea at the walmart over here were i live they do. but the shipping wouldnt be worth it you would better off finding one local  

Would a normal white wall look alright on the back? because i wanna put white walls on mine


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Nov 27 2007, 08:30 PM~9316234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 27 2007, 11:30 AM~9316234
> *Any truth to these being 50 dollars now!
> *


if that is true i will go buy one just for parts and to start on my sons bike :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 27 2007, 02:38 PM~9317643
> *if that is true i will go buy one just for parts and to start on my sons bike  :biggrin:
> *


I figured you would by them and resale them at your price. Just to hook up the "homies"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 27 2007, 02:07 PM~9317937
> *I figured you would by them and resale them at your price. Just to hook up the "homies"
> *


Did you buy one after all? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 27 2007, 03:07 PM~9317937
> *I figured you would by them and resale them at your price. Just to hook up the "homies"
> *


damn so much hate in here lol :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Nov 27 2007, 03:07 PM~9317939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahahahaahahaha what up D.
You know I cant let the Drama die down. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 27 2007, 03:18 PM~9318021
> *No
> ahahahahahahaahahaha what up D.
> You know I cant let the Drama die down. :biggrin:
> *


i know fucker :biggrin: go build a bike or something :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 27 2007, 02:18 PM~9318021
> *No
> *


You got any frames left?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I have 3 boys frames and i girls frame right now.


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

i just was at my walmart and that had 6 on a rack out front of the toys.. 50 each.. going back tomorrow to get one ... i want to put a 20in wheel on the front tho


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Nov 28 2007, 10:33 PM~9327711
> *i just was at my walmart and that had 6 on a rack out front of the toys.. 50 each.. going back tomorrow to get one ... i want to put a 20in wheel on the front tho
> *


oh shit i am going tomorrow :biggrin: might buy 2 one for each kid


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

THe bikes are nice but the forks are really crappy, the sissybar is really weird / crappy and the sprocket is the biggest eyesore on the bike. the frames are welded really good just not cleaned up at all. oh yeah I hate the goosenecks on em too.

LOL

Still a really fun bike to ride. I'm still switching out some parts and i am adding fender braces to the bike also.


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

does anyone know if it has a 20" fork? it seems like it leans to the front with the little wheel on the front


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Nov 28 2007, 11:27 PM~9328152
> *does anyone know if it has a 20" fork? it seems like it leans to the front with the little wheel on the front
> *


Well i put it up against the OG fork and there is a big difference. i think thats why they slanted the springer part down so much. The bike does not scrape at all and rides jus like any other 20"


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Nov 28 2007, 11:33 PM~9327711
> *i just was at my walmart and that had 6 on a rack out front of the toys.. 50 each.. going back tomorrow to get one ... i want to put a 20in wheel on the front tho
> *



i thought i saw that somewhere....so they did go down.

think my boy would enjoy one! hes been buggin to ride his show bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 29 2007, 08:08 AM~9327970
> *THe bikes are nice but the forks are really crappy, the sissybar is really weird / crappy and the sprocket is the biggest eyesore on the bike. the frames are welded really good just not cleaned up at all. oh yeah I hate the goosenecks on em too.
> 
> LOL
> ...



Picky picky picky :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 28 2007, 11:50 PM~9328383
> *i thought i saw that somewhere....so they did go down.
> 
> think my boy would enjoy one! hes been buggin to ride his show bike
> *


yea thats why i was going to buy one for each kid cause they will leave there show bikes alone :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

HERES MY ROLLBACK STINGRAYS :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 29 2007, 11:05 AM~9331880
> *HERES MY ROLLBACK STINGRAYS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

someone was gonna do it sooner or later so i tried it out. the first pic. is without the spring and the second is with a down crown i had laying around. uffin:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

even i bought one yesterday, put it together in my dorm when i was supposed to be studying. probably gonna put on krate pedals, highback sissybar, and bend some tubes for a new fork, make it chopper style, longer than the cruiser fork, and lose the front fender and all those reflectors


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Changed out the sprocket. I think im gonna go with a taller sissybar. this one seems a lil short.

PM me if anybody wants to buy one of these sprockets. They change the look of the bike a lot!











:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 30 2007, 07:40 AM~9339023
> *Changed out the sprocket. I think im gonna go with a taller sissybar. this one seems a lil short.
> 
> PM me if anybody wants to buy one of these sprockets. They change the look of the bike a lot!
> ...


That looks way better but that goose neck is still an eye sore.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 30 2007, 07:40 AM~9339023
> *Changed out the sprocket. I think im gonna go with a taller sissybar. this one seems a lil short.
> 
> PM me if anybody wants to buy one of these sprockets. They change the look of the bike a lot!
> ...


 :0 git at me lets talk


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 25 2007, 05:42 PM~9302090
> *:yes:
> *




ill give this some real deep thought :cheesy:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 30 2007, 04:05 AM~9338421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like it with the downcrown. Smaller wheel in the front gives it a "raked" look


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 30 2007, 07:40 AM~9339023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what ealse are you gonna do to yours anthony


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 1 2007, 02:53 AM~9347145
> *what ealse are you gonna do to yours anthony
> *


I'm gonna change out the gooseneck, add a rear fender brace, swap out the pedals and put the Krate style ones on it. and a taller sissybar. other than that i'm just gonna ride it! I am surprized at how good they ride. Oh yea i'm prob gonna swap out the front rim for a 20" 
:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

..... we all know how that goes( i'm not gonna touch it it's just gonna be a clean daily) next thing it's going to shows with the rest of the bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I took these the other day i add an old mirrow i had laying around and a quality schwinn decal for the seatpost


----------



## Salvarican (Aug 22, 2006)

Will these be too big for a 4 year old?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Salvarican_@Dec 12 2007, 01:09 AM~9428005
> *Will these be too big for a 4 year old?
> *


Yes. He'll grow into it though.


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

sup tony


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 12 2007, 01:17 AM~9428073
> *sup tony
> *


wasssssup


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

not a lot, thinking about how much taiwan gold i can put on my wal mart custom


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 12 2007, 01:23 AM~9428114
> *not a lot, thinking about how much taiwan gold i can put on my wal mart custom
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Toaster (Jul 19, 2007)

can i get them in canada?


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toaster_@Dec 11 2007, 05:38 PM~9429375
> *can i get them in canada?
> *




you should just go and see because not all walmart stores in the U.S. have them :nosad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2007, 11:59 AM~9300101
> *I dont know but I kind of see it his way. Im glad that someone out there decided to put out some more repro's of a 20" Schwinn but I dont like the way they came out. Honestly I think there half assed. I remember the ones that came out in the late 90's and I would rather own one of those cause they were made better.  Then I remember stuff like this.
> 
> 
> ...


got anymore close ups of that poster , id like to read it all..... they really fell off with the new bikes but ill still prob buy one to ride , leave the og schwinns in the house.....


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

IF ANYONE IS SELLING EM PM ME.
WILL BUY OR TRADE PARTS.....NEED ONE!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 11 2007, 10:00 PM~9431313
> *IF ANYONE IS SELLING EM PM ME.
> WILL BUY OR TRADE PARTS.....NEED ONE!
> *


i will check wal-mart today when i go there


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2007, 09:59 PM~9300101
> *I dont know but I kind of see it his way. Im glad that someone out there decided to put out some more repro's of a 20" Schwinn but I dont like the way they came out. Honestly I think there half assed. I remember the ones that came out in the late 90's and I would rather own one of those cause they were made better.  Then I remember stuff like this.
> 
> 
> ...



Yep they don't make them like they used to but considering the price you get what you pay for. If they made them as good as they used to they'd have to charge like $400 due to inflation


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 11 2007, 06:24 PM~9429758
> *got anymore close ups of that poster , id like to read it all..... they really fell off with the new bikes but ill still prob buy one to ride , leave the og schwinns in the house.....
> *


Thats the best pics that I have. That sign was for sale on ebay a long ass time ago but I dont remember how much it sold for. I wouldnt mind buying one of those.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

got my new sproket on it now it looks 10x better :thumbsup:


----------



## Toaster (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Dec 11 2007, 05:41 PM~9429404
> *you should just go and see because not all walmart stores in the U.S. have them :nosad:
> *


i dont know man. we dont even have bratz bikes up here


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ARE THERE ANY RED ONES!!!
69$ IN OAKCLIFF TEXAS!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 13 2007, 03:53 PM~9446589
> *got my new sproket on it now it looks 10x better :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


if anybody needs a sproket like mine hit up schwinn1966


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yall are big critics gimme a break what ya expect for the price its not like any of us would put it in a show i mean come on just to cruise on fuck it why not its funny how something comes out yall kill it right away but i wonder how many of yall that talked crap on it actualy bought one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 14 2007, 12:07 AM~9450757
> *yall are big critics gimme a break what ya expect for the price its not like any of us would put it in a show i mean come on just to cruise on fuck it why not its funny how something comes out yall kill it right away but i wonder how many of yall that talked crap on it actualy bought one
> *


:|


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

a little history about how pacific came to build schwinns..... :0 



In spring of 2001 it was obvious that Questor and the banks had decided to get out. Spending was frozen, payments to vendors and subcontractors were stopped. The writing was on the wall. Questor through their holding company, Schwinn-GT inc, declared bankruptcy on 6/27/01. The once mighty duo of bicycle companies was sold to Pacific Cycle through bankruptcy court on 9/11/01 for 86 million dollars. This represented an almost 175 million dollar loss to Questor and a much larger blow to the bicycle community.
Pacific won the battle over Huffy buying the Schwinn/GT corporation. Pacific also owns Mongoose. Pacific makes the quality bikes found in K-Mart and other such stores. Exact plans for the future have not been made but Pacific will possibly put the Schwinn brand in the mass market circuit.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:nicoderm: WHAT'S UP TONYO? :wave:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

GOT ONE TODAY AT LOCAL WALMART. SEEN IT ON A HIGH RACK LISTED UNDER $49. THATS WHAT I PAID FOR IT! LOL-EVEN THOUGH THEY TRIED TO HIT ME WITH $89. FUCKER HAS A RIP IN THE SEAT.

IT HAS BEEN SITTING IN THEIR OUTSIDE CONTAINER. THEY PUT IT OUT ON THE FLOOR LAST NIGHT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 19 2007, 12:01 AM~9482207
> *GOT ONE TODAY AT LOCAL WALMART. SEEN IT ON A HIGH RACK LISTED UNDER $49. THATS WHAT I PAID FOR IT! LOL-EVEN THOUGH THEY TRIED TO HIT ME WITH $89. FUCKER HAS A RIP IN THE SEAT.
> 
> IT HAS BEEN SITTING IN THEIR OUTSIDE CONTAINER. THEY PUT IT OUT ON THE FLOOR LAST NIGHT.
> *


 :0 :0 Sharkside b.c.?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

wtf


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2007, 01:29 AM~9482305
> *:0  :0  Sharkside b.c.?
> *



I GOT KIDS. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ALTHOUGH, IM KEEPING THIS ONE FOR NOW....LOL


YOU NEVER KNOW......MIGHT BUILD A BIKE.......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 19 2007, 07:58 AM~9483190
> *ALTHOUGH, IM KEEPING THIS ONE FOR NOW....LOL
> YOU NEVER KNOW......MIGHT BUILD A BIKE.......
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Dec 17 2007, 06:01 AM~9466759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatup mayne :wave:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

just picked up 2 bikes at a walmart in some country town they were 64 a piece....might sell one and keep one to ride


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2007, 07:28 AM~9272907
> *I couldn't believe it either.  I was lookin at the Walmart ad and right in the toys it has a repo blue Stingray for $88  :biggrin:
> *


$50.00 at the walmart down here.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Dec 13 2007, 09:20 PM~9448228
> * ARE THERE ANY RED ONES!!!
> 69$ IN OAKCLIFF TEXAS!!!
> *


x2 they got them here for the same price. get them while they last, i dont think there are to many more. the clerk at wal-mart said they brung them out for CHRISTmas and that they were just trying to get them out of the warehouse. :angel:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 29 2007, 03:00 PM~9558869
> *x2 they got them here for the same price. get them while they last, i dont think there are to many more. the clerk at wal-mart said they brung them out for CHRISTmas and that they were just trying to get them out of the warehouse.  :angel:
> *


yea they are sold out here they said they will not be getting them in no more


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

i take back what i said. they were 59 dollars. the price varied at different wal marts. i got me one. this thing is tight, it looks almost like the original.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 29 2007, 04:26 PM~9559032
> *yea they are sold out here they said they will not be getting them in no more
> *


did you try all the wal-marts? schwinn makes a real good repo, they cost more but a better quality, you can find them on the Schwinn website.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 29 2007, 06:56 PM~9560147
> *did you try all the wal-marts? schwinn makes a real good repo, they cost more but a better quality, you can find them on the Schwinn website.
> *


yea all of the around here :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 29 2007, 08:00 PM~9560171
> *yea all of the around here  :biggrin:
> *


ebays got them, but theyre double the price


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Dec 23 2007, 11:09 AM~9514100
> *$50.00 at the walmart down here.
> *


HERE ALSO :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

they are down to $69 here


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 29 2007, 07:35 PM~9560706
> *they are down to $69  here
> *


 :yes:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

60.00 OVA HERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 29 2007, 07:14 PM~9560246
> *ebays got them, but theyre double the price
> *


yea i am going out of town to a customers house i might check there wal-mart :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

MEMORY LANE CLASSICS IS SELLING THESE WALLY WORLD BIKES FOR $225.00 A PIECE. CAN WE SAY INFLATION?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

They have a blue and green one over here clearanced out at $59 but the black ones are still $79


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 31 2007, 10:04 AM~9571842
> *They have a blue and green one over here clearanced out at $59 but the black ones are still $79
> *


i have been to two stores. one store had 2 black ones for 59 a piece and the other store had a black and a blue one for $69. somebody said the greens were getting scooped up quick. i guess the black ones are more popular where you live.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 31 2007, 06:25 PM~9571929
> *i have been to two stores. one store had 2 black ones for 59 a piece and the other store had a black and a blue one for $69. somebody said the greens were getting scooped up quick. i guess the black ones are more popular where you live.
> *



I think they should have made a red one. I like the green and the blue color, its very nice. I'm thinking of buying another one just for the parts.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 31 2007, 10:26 AM~9571936
> *I think they should have made a red one.  I like the green and the blue color, its very nice.  I'm thinking of buying another one just for the parts.
> *


yea, a red would look nice. when i bought my '66 stingray it was originally green and then i painted it blue, so i didnt really care for those two colors, so i bought the black one. i'm gonna keep mine all original, i just like the classic look. when i restored my '66 i used a Atzlan for the parts, which worked out great because all the parts were interchangeble, although i did buy some OG parts from Hyper-Formance like decals and the head badge.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 31 2007, 06:37 PM~9571993
> *yea, a red would look nice. when i bought my '66 stingray it was originally green and then i painted it blue, so i didnt really care for those two colors, so i bought the black one. i'm gonna keep mine all original, i just like the classic look. when i restored my '66 i used a Atzlan for the parts, which worked out great because all the parts were interchangeble, although i did buy some OG parts from Hyper-Formance like decals and the head badge.
> *


Yeah HyperFormance is very good if restoring a classic Schwinn but he does charge a lot because he knows there are not many shops like him out there that specialize in Schwinn parts


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 31 2007, 09:25 AM~9571929
> *i have been to two stores. one store had 2 black ones for 59 a piece and the other store had a black and a blue one for $69. somebody said the greens were getting scooped up quick. i guess the black ones are more popular where you live.
> *


I BOUGHT A GREEN 1 FOR MY SON-IT WAS THE LAST 1-THERE'S LOTS OF BLACK 1'S !!!!!!!!!!!!! I'D LIKE 2 GET A BLUE 1-IM STILL LOOKING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

their is a black and a green one left over here for $69 bucks


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I just sold my blue In Box one on Ebay for what I paid for it and bought the assembled one at Walmart at lunch for $59


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I been to a few wal-marts and haven't seen a single one of these bikes yet


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 31 2007, 10:55 AM~9572076
> *Yeah HyperFormance is very good if restoring a classic Schwinn but he does charge a lot because he knows there are not many shops like him out there that specialize in Schwinn parts
> *


he went down on the decals. in 2001 i paid $9 for the chain guard decal, now it is $6 :0


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Dec 31 2007, 12:15 PM~9572521
> *I BOUGHT A GREEN 1 FOR MY SON-IT WAS THE LAST 1-THERE'S LOTS OF BLACK 1'S !!!!!!!!!!!!! I'D LIKE 2 GET A BLUE 1-IM STILL LOOKING  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


get the black and paint it whatever color you want. Hyper-Formance sells the OG paint colors and the decals, so you can put it back original.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

when they first came out for $88 bucks i didnt have to pay that i ended up paying 70 sompthing(discount card)


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

so any sales like this this weekend?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 26 2008, 07:05 AM~12259533
> *so any sales like this this weekend?
> *


Nope nothin good this year


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2008, 10:06 PM~12259550
> *Nope nothin good this year
> *


  well at least i got one last year...the last one too :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 26 2008, 07:24 AM~12259813
> * well at least i got one last year...the last one too :cheesy:
> *


Word I picked up the last two at the walmart by me for $30 each when they clearanced them out. It kinda pisses me off I froze my nuts off last year and I was the only sucka there buyin the bike. I got owned :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2008, 08:26 PM~12259846
> *Word I picked up the last two at the walmart by me for $30 each when they clearanced them out.  It kinda pisses me off I froze my nuts off last year and I was the only sucka there buyin the bike.  I got owned :roflmao:
> *


blackfridayowned


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

this wat i started with we got two of them! i was new at dis so i was like fuck iT ima buy it! bought like summer 08!








we wasnt scare to post up some china frames at a lowrider picnic...








THIS ON WAS MINE!








THIS HOW IS COMING OUT!


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

me va quedando chingon el frame


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 25 2008, 11:33 PM~12259974
> *this wat i started with we got two of them! i was new at dis so i was like fuck iT ima buy it! bought like summer 08!
> 
> 
> ...


U STILL GOT THE SEAT


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 25 2008, 09:44 PM~12260106
> *U STILL GOT THE SEAT
> *


GREEN O BLUE ONE?
YEAH WE GOT THEM!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 25 2008, 11:46 PM~12260121
> *GREEN O BLUE ONE?
> YEAH WE GOT THEM!
> *


ILL GIVE U 20 FOR THE GREEN


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 25 2008, 09:46 PM~12260131
> *ILL GIVE U 20 FOR THE GREEN
> *


IMA PM U ON THAT GOTA GET IT FROM THE WAREHOUSE! STORAGE!
IMA SEND U PICS WHEN I GET MANNANA ITS OK?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

YEAH JUST GET THE PICS OF THE GREEN


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 25 2008, 09:50 PM~12260179
> *YEAH JUST GET THE PICS OF THE GREEN
> *


SIMON HOW MUCH MORE IF I HAND IT TO U IN UR HANDS MANNANA EXPRESS STLYE!MY HOME BOY ITS TAKING IT TOMMORROW TO BROOKLYN


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2007, 07:53 AM~9287110
> *i know im jus playin wit ya  its a good bike for the kids to cruise around though for the price
> *


yeah especially since kids are most likely going to crash em, go do bmx stunts on them and shit like that. if i was to get someone an og with shifter, drum brakes, and all the goodies i would be watching the bike like a hawk.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 25 2008, 09:52 PM~12260206
> *SIMON HOW MUCH MORE IF I HAND IT TO U IN UR HANDS MANNANA EXPRESS STLYE!MY HOME BOY ITS TAKING IT TOMMORROW TO BROOKLYN
> *


FROM WASHINGTON DC TO BROOKLYN NYC
WAT HAPPEN NO DEAL! OH THATS OK I WAS GOING TO NY SO I THOUGH I WAS GOOD TO HAND IT TO U THERE BUT I GUESS NOT! :angry: :tears:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 25 2008, 10:33 PM~12259974
> *this wat i started with we got two of them! i was new at dis so i was like fuck iT ima buy it! bought like summer 08!
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, mine looked just like your green one but i got the black one...here's what i ended up with 1 year later :cheesy:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

and if your wondering why there is a wire hanging from my seat. it's the neon lights i put under the seat


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 26 2008, 11:57 AM~12264701
> *and if your wondering why there is a wire hanging from my seat. it's the neon lights i put under the seat
> *


looking good homie...NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2008, 07:04 AM~12262222
> *FROM WASHINGTON DC TO BROOKLYN NYC
> WAT HAPPEN NO DEAL! OH THATS OK I WAS GOING TO NY SO I THOUGH I WAS GOOD TO HAND IT TO U THERE BUT I GUESS NOT! :angry:  :tears:
> *


WAS ON DA LOW PREZ MA HOMIE ITS JUST WAITING WANTS TO KNOW WERE YA GONNA ME OR U DONT WANT IT NO MORE!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 25 2008, 09:33 PM~12259974
> *this wat i started with we got two of them! i was new at dis so i was like fuck iT ima buy it! bought like summer 08!
> 
> 
> ...



I HAVE ONE QUESTION IM JUST CURIOUS...WAT DO YA CALL CHINA FRAME? THE ONES AZTLAN AND LOVELYS MAKE? OR WAT? IM SLOW POKITO! YA KNOW IM NEW IN LOWRIDER BIKE GAME SO JUST WANT TO KNOW? ITS THE PICS OF BIKE ON TOP CHINA?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2008, 05:49 PM~12267951
> *I HAVE ONE QUESTION IM JUST CURIOUS...WAT DO YA CALL CHINA FRAME? THE ONES AZTLAN AND LOVELYS MAKE? OR WAT? IM SLOW POKITO! YA KNOW IM NEW  IN LOWRIDER BIKE GAME SO JUST WANT TO KNOW? ITS THE PICS OF BIKE ON TOP CHINA?
> *


All the frames like lowrider collection and all that shit people call china frames. I think most of them are made in Taiwan but people still call them china frames. Its like wire wheels. If its not dayton or zenith then people call them chinas. The frame with all the bondo is an og frame made here in the US. The other ones were probably made somewhere over seas.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2008, 05:57 PM~12268025
> *All the frames like lowrider collection and all that shit people call china frames. I think most of them are made in Taiwan but people still call them china frames. Its like wire wheels. If its not dayton or zenith then people call them chinas. The frame with all the bondo is an og frame made here in the US. The other ones were probably made somewhere over seas.
> *


OH OK DAMN SO I ALWAYS HAD SCHWINN...I ONLY WELDED DA TANKS ON BRATS BIKE NONE OF THE SED CHINA... OK THANKS! IT LEAST IM LEARNING NEW THINGS HERE! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2008, 06:02 PM~12268082
> *OH OK DAMN SO I ALWAYS HAD SCHWINN...I ONLY WELDED DA TANKS ON  BRATS BIKE NONE OF THE SED CHINA... OK THANKS! IT LEAST IM LAERNING NEW THINGS HERE! :biggrin:
> *


Bratz
Lowrider collection
Bajitas
Aztlan
lovely lowrider

Pretty much everything that they sell people will call a china frame.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2008, 06:04 PM~12268101
> *Bratz
> Lowrider collection
> Bajitas
> ...


OK I ONLY HAD ONE CHINA IM STR8...SIKE NA IT DONT MATTER TO ME...BUT YEAH I ONLY MADE A BRATS BIKE AND ALL THE REST ARE SCHWINN!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

is this the 2007 schwinn frame?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 26 2008, 07:40 PM~12268907
> *is this the 2007 schwinn frame?
> 
> 
> ...


It is. Look at the seat post clamp. Its welded on.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 26 2008, 07:40 PM~12268907
> *is this the 2007 schwinn frame?
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH IT IS I THINK I GOT THIS SUMMER AT WALMART!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2008, 07:41 PM~12268920
> *It is. Look at the seat post clamp. Its welded on.
> *


YEAH THE SEAT CLAMPS ARE WELDED!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2008, 08:53 PM~12269033
> *YEAH THE SEAT CLAMPS ARE WELDED!
> 
> 
> ...


those frames are really well built. :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2008, 09:53 PM~12269033
> *YEAH THE SEAT CLAMPS ARE WELDED!
> 
> 
> ...



cut the welds, I'm sure its only tacked in 2 spots and then smooth it out. Then you can put a custom one on there.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 26 2008, 08:40 PM~12269551
> *cut the welds, I'm sure its only tacked in 2 spots and then smooth it out. Then you can put a custom one on there.
> *


YEAH I WILL ITS STILL AT MY HOMIES PLACE! D TWIST DO U CUT OUT COSTUMIZED FORKS N ALL THAT TOO...CUZ I THINK U THE ONLY PERSON CLOSER IN THE EAST-COAST OTHER THEN TOYSHOP IN FLORIDA?


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2008, 05:49 PM~12267951
> *I HAVE ONE QUESTION IM JUST CURIOUS...WAT DO YA CALL CHINA FRAME? THE ONES AZTLAN AND LOVELYS MAKE? OR WAT? IM SLOW POKITO! YA KNOW IM NEW  IN LOWRIDER BIKE GAME SO JUST WANT TO KNOW? ITS THE PICS OF BIKE ON TOP CHINA?
> *



que tonto eres wey


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 26 2008, 09:23 PM~12270037
> *que  tonto eres wey
> *


ok president obama ke me la ma??
HUEVOS WEY


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2008, 02:01 PM~12265303
> *looking good homie...NICE! :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: thanks


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2008, 09:26 PM~12270064
> *ok president obama ke me la ma??
> HUEVOS WEY
> *


hahahah no mames


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

did u hear about that poor worker that got killed yesterday at Walmart? dam...people wanted them $300 laptops & $400 flat screen tv's.

too bad :uh:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 29 2008, 11:35 AM~12288113
> *did u hear about that poor worker that got killed yesterday at Walmart? dam...people wanted them $300 laptops & $400 flat screen tv's.
> 
> too bad  :uh:
> *


YEAH MAN THATS FUCKED...
I GUESS WHO EVER BOUGHT SOMETHING 4RM THERE IS LIKE "I BOUGHT THIS AT WAL-MART AND I KILLED THIS GUY B4 I GOT IT!"


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 29 2008, 11:35 AM~12288113
> *did u hear about that poor worker that got killed yesterday at Walmart? dam...people wanted them $300 laptops & $400 flat screen tv's.
> 
> too bad  :uh:
> *


:0 what happen ?? :0 my walmart that i work at, a white guy that works at night got punched in the face by a black guy for not letting the guy git a xbox 360 early. the black guy asked him can i git an xbox and the white guy said you gotta Waite so the black guy punched him and got one anyway :roflmao:


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

wallmart dont have them anymore are they still selling them or what


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 26 2008, 10:46 PM~12269626
> *YEAH I WILL ITS STILL AT MY HOMIES PLACE! D TWIST DO U CUT OUT COSTUMIZED FORKS N ALL THAT TOO...CUZ I THINK U THE ONLY PERSON CLOSER IN THE EAST-COAST OTHER THEN TOYSHOP IN FLORIDA?
> *


Sorry I just noticed this now, but yes I can get stuff laser cut out! PM me.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 10 2009, 01:17 PM~12662949
> *Sorry I just noticed this now, but yes I can get stuff laser cut out! PM me.
> *


ok will do :biggrin:


----------

